# المنتديات الأردنية > العشائر الأردنية >  عشائر السردية

## احساس المطر

السلام عليكم
اورد اليكم اليوم نسب قبيلة السردية الطائية وتحالفها مع بنو عقيل العدنانية

نسب عشائر السردية:
ينسب صاحب كتاب قرى وانساب حوران السردية الى تنوخ، بينما ينسبها البعض الآخر الى بني صخر العشيرة الاردنية المعروفة مع أن العداء كان مستفحل والغارات لا تنقطع بينهم، ويقول صاحب كتاب عشائر الشام ان السردية على قلتهم فرسان مغاوير، وعندهم شمم بنسبهم وماضيهم فهم يزعمون انهم من اعقاب بني مخزوم الذين جاؤوا الى ديار حوران في عهد الفتوح وبقي قسم منهم هنا تفرع منه بنو شهاب وهؤلاء نزحوا بعد القرن السادس من حوران الى وادي التيم في لبنان، والسردية من اجل ذلك يحسبون انفسهم ابناء عمومة الامراء الشهابيين وذكر فرد ريك في تاريخ شرق الاردن وقبائلها ان السردية والصقر من اعقاب صقر بن المقداد بن الاسود الكندي البهراني الحضرمي قدم جدهم من الحجاز مع الجيش الاسلامي الفاتح وقتل في واقعة اليرموك وخلف صقر الذي سكن هذه البلاد فكان من اعقابه قبيلتي الصقر والسردية، وجاء ايضاً في كتاب لطف السمر وقطف الثمر وفي كتاب القول الحسن في الشباب بني حسن ان عشائر السردية قد تضاربت اقوال النسابين في اصلها وردها معظمهم الى بني صخر فاعتبروها فرعاً منهم ثم تناقل كثير من الباحثين عموماً هذا النسب ونسبتهم الى المفارجة من طئ من كهلان هو الاصوب في ظننا والمفارجة هؤلاء هم عقب الامير مفرج بن دغفل بن الجراح الطائي. 
ولانني احد ابناء عشيرة السردية وعلى اعتبار ان اهل مكة ادرى بشعابها فأنني اود ان ابين نسب عشائر السردية ليكون مرجعاً للنسابه، فالسرديه والصقر هما الفرعان الرئيسان الذين تفرعا عن قبيلة المفارجة، والمفارجة هم ال جليدان المفارجة من مغيره من بني لام من طيء القحطانية. 
وبنو لام هو لام بن عمرو بن ظريف بن عمرو بن مالك بن عمر بن تمامه بن مالك بن جدعان بن ذهل بن رومان بن جندب بن خارجه بن جديله بن سعد بن قطره بن طيء ومن بطون بنو لام البطن الاول: مغيرة والبطن الثاني: كثير والبطن الثالث: فضل فآل مغيرة اشهر قبائل بنو لام واكثرهم بطوناً ومنهم الملوك الشهيرة واخر ملوكهم "عجل بن حنيتم ثم ارتحلوا من نجد الى العراق والشام. 
ولقد كان ال مغيرة في القرن التاسع والعاشر الهجري في عالية نجد يرأسهم "عجل بن حنيتم" وسكن وادي الشعراء وهناك في بلدة الشعراء قصر له اثار يعرف بقصر"ابن حنيتم" ويعتبر بنو لام من احلاف ال ربيعة من عرب الشام، ولقد كانت طئ تملك جبلي اجا وسلمى جبلي طئ "شمر الآن" وفي حوالي القرن السادس او السابع الهجري برز فرع منها يدعى "بنو لام" وكثر هذا الفرع حتى ضرب به المثل "يشبع بنو لام" فهاجم المدينة ثم نزحت تحت ضربات القبائل القادمة من الحجاز فهاجرت الى الشام والعراق. 
ومن مغيرة ال جليدان عربان بني لام المفارجة وهم طوائف: ال قني منهم ال حسن وال فواز وال حقر، منهم ال دغيمان و ال شيهان وال طليحه، ومنهم ال واصل وال واجد وهؤلاء معرفون في القرن التاسع واول العاشر الهجري. 
وفي بداية القرن السادس عشر الميلادي ظهرت قبيلة المفارجة باطراف الشام وكانت تأخذ الصر من ولاة دمشق وذلك مقابل تأمين قافلة الحج بالامن والحماية والجمال ومن طوائف المفارجة والتي جاء ذكرها في تلك الفترة "ال قني" والذي ركب اليهم والي دمشق فلحق اخرهم فقتل منهم جماعة واخذ منهم جمالاً. كما تعرف عشائر السردية وتنتخي ايضاً عند الملمات "بالقنوة". وجاء ايضاً ذكر طائفة ال دغيم "الدغمان، الدغيمان، الزعمان" وذلك لقيام والي دمشق بقتل كبارهم وهروب الباقين واخذ حريمهم وابلهم واولادهم فوضعت الزينة في دمشق لأجل ذلك. 
ولقد اشتهر من المفارجة في تلك الفترة امير العرب سلامة بن فواز والملقب بـ"جغيمان" والذي كان يقطع الطريق على قافلة الحج الشامي في حال عدم اعطاءه الصر من قبل ولاه دمشق. 
واشتهر من المفارجة ايضاً نعيم بن سلامه بن فواز شيخ المفارجة، كذلك اشتهر سلامه بن نعيم ونصر الله زعيم المفارجة ثم حدث بعد ذلك نزاع بين زعماء المفارجة على مشيخة حوران وهما عمرو بن جبر ورشيد بن سلامه وكان عمرو بن جبر شيخ عشيرة المفارجة حليف فخر الدين المعني وكان رشيد بن سلامه بن نعيم شيخ السردية من المفارجة ينافسه على المشيخة في حوران وكان رشيد موضع عطف الدولة العثمانية حيث اعطي المشيخة في حوران عام "1021هـ-1612م" وفي ترجمة رشيد للبوريني: "الشيخ رشيد بن سلامه بن نعيم كبير الطائفة السردية من المفارجة أعان الحجاج في سنة "1018هـ-1609م" فاراد والي دمشق اعطاءه امارة العرب في ارض حوران فتحارب مع عمرو بن جبر امير المفارجة واختلفا على امارة حوران واستمر رشيد راجياً امارة حوران فأرسل ولدي اخيه احمد وشويمي الى الشام وهما كالبدرين الكاملين لهما جمال مفرط فسار شويمي الى حماة ليجتمع مع الامير شديد امير الحيار فاصابه وباء الطاعون فادركته الوفاه في جانب غوطة دمشق في قرية قبر الست واما احمد فذهب الى الشام الى عند كنعان بلوكباشي فاصابه ايضاً وباء الطاعون ومات بعد اخيه بيوم واحد ودفن احمد في دمشق، ثم غلب رشيد عمرو وكسره في واقعه بالقرب من قرية جبا من نواحي حوران وكان الامير حمدان بن قانصوه امير بلاد عجلون مع عمرو والامير ناصر الفحيلي من امراء ال مري مع رشيد بن سلامه السردي ولحق الامير ناصر بالاحير حمدان بعد هروبه فقال له: الى اين يا فلاح الى اين يا حضري قف حتى ادركك فهرب لا يلوي على شيء ونهب مال عمرو ومال ابن قانصوه الذين هربوا الى الامير فخر الدين بن معن امير لواء صفد. 
والشيخ عمرو بن جبر السقري شيخ بدو المفارجة تحالف مع الامير فخر الدين المعني الثاني وتنازع مع الشيخ رشيد شيخ بدو السردية على زعامة حوران وتوفي سنة "1030هـ-1620م" ودفن بجنين وفي اواخر القرن السابع عشر اشتهر منهم امير حوران الشيخ حمد بن رشيد الذي قتل في العراق عام "1090هـ-1679م" وهو من ابناء رشيد بن سلامة - شيخ عشائر السردية، وفي بداية القرن الثامن عشر الميلادي اشتهر من عشائر السردية الزعيم البدوي كليب شيخ عشائر السردية وشيخ البلاد الحورانية وشيخ عرب بلاد الشام وقد قتل على يد نصوح باشا والي دمشق في سنة "1708م-1709م". 
ويعتبر السردية سليل تلك العائلة العريقة بامجادها في حوران كما يعتبر الصقر في بيسان هم ابناء عمومة عشائر السردية وينحدرون ايضاً من قبيلة المفارجة من بني لام.
وجاء في كتاب درر الفوائد المنظمة للجزيري انه في عام "897هـ-1491م" وعند وصول الحج المصري الى العقبة خرج عليهم بنو لام ونهبوهم، وعام "908هـ-1502م" خرج عربان بنو لام وبنو عقبة وبنو عطية على الحج المصري وجماعات لا تحصى يطلبون الغنيمة وقيل ان معهم اربعة الاف قوس ما عدا الخيالة والمشاة ووقفوا للحجاج وارادوا ان ينهبوهم فتوجه اليهم جماعة من الحجاج ومنهم تاجر كان بينه وبين العربان معاملة ومعرفة فوقع الصلح بينهم. 
يتضح لنا ان بني لام في تحركهم للشمال من الجزيره العربية كانت منازلهم قريبة من طرق الحج المصري والشامي وهذا السبب هو الذي دفع احد طوائف بني لام والتي تسمى المفارجة بالاستمرار بالاتجاه شمالاً الى شرق الاردن وذلك لضعف سلطة المماليك والعثمانيين عليها واستمر اعتدائهم على قافلة الحجاج طمعاً بالصر وبالغنائم التي ترافق هذه القافلة، ففي عام "926هـ-1519م" تعرض للحجاج في تلك السنة سلامة بن فواز والمعروف بجغيمان شيخ بني لام المفارجة - وهو شيخ عشائر السردية من المفارجة - ومعه من العربان نحو عشرة الاف وكان ذلك بالقرب من الازلام، ومن تلك السنة عينت السلطنة لسلامة بن فواز في كل سنة الف دينار راتباً له ولاولاده من بعده ليكف عن الركب المصري وليكون من حراسه ولقد ضمنه صهره الشيخ عمرو بن عمر بن داود امير بني عقبة وجعله وكيلاً عنه في قبض ذلك واستمر الامر الى ان توفي ثم صارت لاولادة من بعده. 
ولقد ذكر الجزيري طوائف عربان "بني لام المفارجة" وهم:
ال سليم وهم ال بيت العمر، وال محمود، وال سالم، وال قني منهم ال فوازن وال حسن، وال عياض، وال صقر منهم ال دغمان، وال شيهان وال طليحه، وال فيبين منهم ال سهيل، وال زيان، وال حماد، وال مسعود، وال واصل، وال واجد، وبنو لام غير هؤلاء كثيرون وطوائفهم متعددة ودربهم الشام. 
ويبدو ان المفارجة بعد ان عينت السلطنة لشيخهم سلامة بن فواز في كل سنة الف دينار راتباً له ولاولادة من بعده ليكف عن قافلة الحج المصري وليكون من حراسه قد تركوا فعلاً التعرض لقافلة الحج المصري وبدأو التعرض لقافلة الحج الشامي طمعاً في المزيد من الغنائم والتي تعتبر مورداً اساسياً لهم ودخلاً سنوياً ثابتاً يؤمن لهم القوة والسيطرة والنفوذ على تلك المنطقة وكلما ازداد نفوذهم وقوتهم وحلفاؤهم اتجهوا شمالاً حتى وصلوا الى حوران واستطاعوا فرض سيطرتهم عليها وعلى الجولان والبلقاء وعجلون كما سنبين لاحقاً.
ولقد تحالفت عشائر السردية مع بنو عقيل وذلك في القرن السادس عشر والسابع عشر الميلادي وبنو عقيل بطن من عامر بن صعصعه من قيس بن عيلان العدنانية، وهم بنو عقيل بن كعب بن ربيعة بن عامر بن صعصعه بن معاوية بن بكر بن هوازن بن منصور بن عكرمه بن خصفه بن قيس بن عيلان كانت مساكنهم بالبحرين ثم ساروا الى العراق وملكوا الكوفة والبلاد الفراتية وتغلبوا على الجزيرة والموصل وملكوا تلك البلاد وبقيت المملكة بأيديهم حتى غلبهم عليها الملوك السلجوقيون. 
ولقد جاء الى حوارن من بنو عقيل "بنو المقلد" الذين عرفوا بهذا الاسم وكانت لهم امارة في الموصل واخذها منهم السلاجقة وعاد معضهم للبحرين - الاحساء والبحرين - وتحرك جزء منهم الى حوران ولقد كانت لهم ناحية في حوران في القرن السادس عشر الميلادي تعرف بناحية بني المقلد. 
وقاموا بالتحالف مع عشائر السردية واختلطوا معهم حيث قاموا في عام "1757م-1171هـ" بمهاجمة قافلة الحج بمشاركة السردية بفرعيها بنو كليب وبنو عقيل. 
حيث نلاحظ انه في تلك الفترة يقسم المؤرخون السردية الى فرعين رئيسين هما بنو كليب وبنو عقيل، .
وبنو المسيب هم امراء بني عقيل وينسبون الى ابو المكارم مسلم بن ابي المعالي قريش بن ابي كامل بركة بن ابي المنيع قراوش بن ابي الزواد محمد بن المسيب امير بن عقيل وينعت بعض المؤرخين هذه الاسرة ببني المقلد نسبة الى جد المسيب فهو رافع بن المقلد

سوف نبين اليوم اقسام قبيلة السردية ومواطنها اليوم:
حيث تقطن السردية اليوم في الجزء الاردني من حوران وتسمى البادية الشمالية 
وتقع في شمال المملكة الاردنية الهاشمية حيث يقطن القسم الاكبر من القبيلة وهناك 
من لقبيلة موجود في الجزيرة العربية ويقطن السردية في محافظة المفرق في البادية منها 
ويقطنون في خمس قرى وهي صبحا وصبحية وسبع صير والحرارة والزملة حيث تم استقرار
القبيلة في بداية هذا القرن بعد اشتراكهم في الثورة العربية الكبرى وذهاب وفد منهم الى العقبة ثم الى الازرق لمقابلة قواد الثورة
من الاشراف ولقد ساهمت القبيلة بالثوره بقيادة خلف الجنازة وغالب الكنج وثلة من فرسان عشيرة السردية نذكر منهم موسى العون
والذي تناول الشريف على طعام الغداء في بيته وفنخير الفواز وعيد الدبيس وعايد الدبيس وجاء ذلك في التاريخ العسكري للثوره 
العربية الكبرى لمؤلفه بكر خازر المجالي 1995 ص 404 وفي كتاب مذكراتي عن الثورة العربية لمؤلفه فائز الغصين الجزء الثاني
ص 514 - 518 حيث قامو بتفجير خط سكة الحديد وساهموا بقطع الامدادات عن الاتراك ويجدر بالذ كر ان السردية بقيادة خلف الجنازة
قد دخلوا الى دمشق مع جيش الثورة العربية الكبرى وجاء ذلك في كتاب عشائر الشام احمد وصفي زكريا ص 416 - 418
كما ساهم السردية في ثورة حوران ضد الاحتلال الفرنسي لسوريا بقيادة خلف الجنازة وممن ذكر في مذكرات سلطان باشا الاطرش
من وجهاء البادية الذين شاركوه عايد الدبيس السرديه وفارس القطعان السرديه كما شارك السردية في جيش الانقاذ الذي تشكل في 
عام 1948 لمقاومة اليهود في فلسطين ولقدذكر لي المرحوم حمد فنطول العون السردية ان ممن شارك من السردية :
سعود الفواز - رافع الفواز - غصاب الزيادنه - عفاش القطعان - عايد المدارمه - محمد فنطول العون - ذوقان العون - هطبول العون
غصن الدبيس - وقد استشهد منهم مطيلق العون - نمر الدلماز - سالم عساكر الطلي 
كما شارك السرديه في حروب 48 - 67 - 68 - 73 - ضد العدو الصهيوني وكان الشهيد الاردني فهد دوجان السردية من اول 
الشهداء سقوطا وكان ذلك في 2 - 2 - 1948 ولقد استشد ايضا في تلك الحروب من قبيلة السردية العديد منهم :
ملازم عبد الله فلاح السردية 1948 وكان بطلا مغوارا

مبارك عبدالله الزومان السرديه 1948 
قطيفان مرجي وراد السرديه 1948 
محمد سلامة خالد السرديه 1967 
مسهوج هطبول العون السردية 1967
نايل مليح سليمان 1968
طايل محمد هدهود 1968
ومن ابطال حرب الكرامة النائب محمد حنيان العون السردية والذي كتب عنه الكثير وعن بطولته كما شارك النائب عن بدو الشمال الان 
ظاهر الفواز السردية في حرب 73 حيث كان ملازما واصيب في تلك الحرب 
كما ان للسردية شهداء الواجب 
منهم العريف خالد صالح السردية
ورائد صبح المريان السرديه
المرشح الطيار محمد عواد نهاب الدلماز السرديه

تنقسم السرديه الان الى العشائر التاليه :
الفواز ونقسمون الى الظاهر والمحمد والواكد والحسن
الشبيكه وينقسمون الى المسيب والدلماز والمريان والصريخات 
وينقسم المسيب الى المسيب - الدبيس - الدوجان
العون ونقسم العون الى العليان - الفضيل - الصعاديه - ادراويش

القطعان - امنيزل - المدارمه - الفروخ - البقوم - الذبان - المخاريز - الزيادنه - القوادره - الشبيل - راع النويقه - المعيط - الحويديين - 
الزماميخ - المرهي - الزواهي - الموالي - الربعات - البخيت - العزيز - البكار - الغدير - المتعان - العنادلة وغيرهم

ويتبع السردية :
ال مهيار في السلط
ال شما في صفد
البري في المنصورة
التبينات في المفرق
السرادين في في فلسطين
الشبانه

تعتبر نخوة السردية بالملمات والغزو 0000 القنوه
وهي النخوه التي تجمعهم جميعا بجميع عشائرهم وافخاذهم
وهناك نخوات اخرى لكل عشيرة وفخذ خاصة به
راع الحيزا 0000 هي نخوة الفواز شيوخ مشايخ السردية
راع العليا 0000 هي نخوة الدبيس من السردية
راع العوجا 000 هي نخوة العون من السردية
وهناك نخاوي اخرى لكل عشيرة 
ولقد كان متعب القنج والذي يعتبر من اعظم واشجع شيوخ السرديه في القرن
التاسع عشر والذي يعتبره المؤرخين من اشجع الرجال في عصره
ينتخي باخو ذيبه وهي شقيقته
هذا ما لدي واذا عندك معلومات اخي زودني بها
والسلام

اضافه اخواني وهي ان الحيزا كانت ناقه لمتعب القنج :

تعتبر اللهجة السردية والتي بدأت بالانقراض شيئا فشيئا غريبة 
على هذه الديار ولقد كان يتكلم بها اجدادنا ولقد عاصرت جدي واعمامي
الكبار بالسن وهم يتكلمون بها
حيث تقلب الجيم ياء فيقال
اليمل بدلا من الجمل
والريل بدلا من الرجل
والنعية بدلا من النعجة
والحير بدلا من الحجر
وغيرها ويتلم بهذه اللغة بالاضافة للسردية العيسى
ويتم هنا ابدال الجيم ياء
وعلى ما اعرف ان الابدال شائع بالجزيرة

----------


## عبدالرؤوف بني عيسى

ونعم والله فيكم يا احساس المطر وبجميع عشائر الاردن دون اشتثناء 

وتحياتي

----------


## معاذ ملحم

> ونعم والله فيكم يا احساس المطر وبجميع عشائر الاردن دون اشتثناء 
> 
> وتحياتي


 
والنعم منك يا عبد الرؤوف 

و أهلا وسهلا فيك بينا في المنتدى

----------


## جمر الغضى

يا عزيزي اصل السرديه اربعة افخاذ الشبانه والفواز والدلماز والمريان  ثم ان الشبانه كانوا شيوخ السرديه وجدهم هو المحفوظ السردي ويوجد كتاب لدى احد الباحثين في سوريا يؤكد ذلك وساحضره لكم عما قريب

----------


## جمر الغضى

[________________________________________
السلام عليكم
اورد اليكم اليوم نسب قبيلة السردية الطائية وتحالفها مع بنو عقيل العدنانية

نسب عشائر السردية:
ينسب صاحب كتاب قرى وانساب حوران السردية الى تنوخ، بينما ينسبها البعض الآخر الى بني صخر العشيرة الاردنية المعروفة مع أن العداء كان مستفحل والغارات لا تنقطع بينهم، ويقول صاحب كتاب عشائر الشام ان السردية على قلتهم فرسان مغاوير، وعندهم شمم بنسبهم وماضيهم فهم يزعمون انهم من اعقاب بني مخزوم الذين جاؤوا الى ديار حوران في عهد الفتوح وبقي قسم منهم هنا تفرع منه بنو شهاب وهؤلاء نزحوا بعد القرن السادس من حوران الى وادي التيم في لبنان، والسردية من اجل ذلك يحسبون انفسهم ابناء عمومة الامراء الشهابيين وذكر فرد ريك في تاريخ شرق الاردن وقبائلها ان السردية والصقر من اعقاب صقر بن المقداد بن الاسود الكندي البهراني الحضرمي قدم جدهم من الحجاز مع الجيش الاسلامي الفاتح وقتل في واقعة اليرموك وخلف صقر الذي سكن هذه البلاد فكان من اعقابه قبيلتي الصقر والسردية، وجاء ايضاً في كتاب لطف السمر وقطف الثمر وفي كتاب القول الحسن في الشباب بني حسن ان عشائر السردية قد تضاربت اقوال النسابين في اصلها وردها معظمهم الى بني صخر فاعتبروها فرعاً منهم ثم تناقل كثير من الباحثين عموماً هذا النسب ونسبتهم الى المفارجة من طئ من كهلان هو الاصوب في ظننا والمفارجة هؤلاء هم عقب الامير مفرج بن دغفل بن الجراح الطائي. 
ولانني احد ابناء عشيرة السردية وعلى اعتبار ان اهل مكة ادرى بشعابها فأنني اود ان ابين نسب عشائر السردية ليكون مرجعاً للنسابه، فالسرديه والصقر هما الفرعان الرئيسان الذين تفرعا عن قبيلة المفارجة، والمفارجة هم ال جليدان المفارجة من مغيره من بني لام من طيء القحطانية. 
وبنو لام هو لام بن عمرو بن ظريف بن عمرو بن مالك بن عمر بن تمامه بن مالك بن جدعان بن ذهل بن رومان بن جندب بن خارجه بن جديله بن سعد بن قطره بن طيء ومن بطون بنو لام البطن الاول: مغيرة والبطن الثاني: كثير والبطن الثالث: فضل فآل مغيرة اشهر قبائل بنو لام واكثرهم بطوناً ومنهم الملوك الشهيرة واخر ملوكهم "عجل بن حنيتم ثم ارتحلوا من نجد الى العراق والشام. 
ولقد كان ال مغيرة في القرن التاسع والعاشر الهجري في عالية نجد يرأسهم "عجل بن حنيتم" وسكن وادي الشعراء وهناك في بلدة الشعراء قصر له اثار يعرف بقصر"ابن حنيتم" ويعتبر بنو لام من احلاف ال ربيعة من عرب الشام، ولقد كانت طئ تملك جبلي اجا وسلمى جبلي طئ "شمر الآن" وفي حوالي القرن السادس او السابع الهجري برز فرع منها يدعى "بنو لام" وكثر هذا الفرع حتى ضرب به المثل "يشبع بنو لام" فهاجم المدينة ثم نزحت تحت ضربات القبائل القادمة من الحجاز فهاجرت الى الشام والعراق. 
ومن مغيرة ال جليدان عربان بني لام المفارجة وهم طوائف: ال قني منهم ال حسن وال فواز وال حقر، منهم ال دغيمان و ال شيهان وال طليحه، ومنهم ال واصل وال واجد وهؤلاء معرفون في القرن التاسع واول العاشر الهجري. 
وفي بداية القرن السادس عشر الميلادي ظهرت قبيلة المفارجة باطراف الشام وكانت تأخذ الصر من ولاة دمشق وذلك مقابل تأمين قافلة الحج بالامن والحماية والجمال ومن طوائف المفارجة والتي جاء ذكرها في تلك الفترة "ال قني" والذي ركب اليهم والي دمشق فلحق اخرهم فقتل منهم جماعة واخذ منهم جمالاً. كما تعرف عشائر السردية وتنتخي ايضاً عند الملمات "بالقنوة". وجاء ايضاً ذكر طائفة ال دغيم "الدغمان، الدغيمان، الزعمان" وذلك لقيام والي دمشق بقتل كبارهم وهروب الباقين واخذ حريمهم وابلهم واولادهم فوضعت الزينة في دمشق لأجل ذلك. 
ولقد اشتهر من المفارجة في تلك الفترة امير العرب سلامة بن فواز والملقب بـ"جغيمان" والذي كان يقطع الطريق على قافلة الحج الشامي في حال عدم اعطاءه الصر من قبل ولاه دمشق. 
واشتهر من المفارجة ايضاً نعيم بن سلامه بن فواز شيخ المفارجة، كذلك اشتهر سلامه بن نعيم ونصر الله زعيم المفارجة ثم حدث بعد ذلك نزاع بين زعماء المفارجة على مشيخة حوران وهما عمرو بن جبر ورشيد بن سلامه وكان عمرو بن جبر شيخ عشيرة المفارجة حليف فخر الدين المعني وكان رشيد بن سلامه بن نعيم شيخ السردية من المفارجة ينافسه على المشيخة في حوران وكان رشيد موضع عطف الدولة العثمانية حيث اعطي المشيخة في حوران عام "1021هـ-1612م" وفي ترجمة رشيد للبوريني: "الشيخ رشيد بن سلامه بن نعيم كبير الطائفة السردية من المفارجة أعان الحجاج في سنة "1018هـ-1609م" فاراد والي دمشق اعطاءه امارة العرب في ارض حوران فتحارب مع عمرو بن جبر امير المفارجة واختلفا على امارة حوران واستمر رشيد راجياً امارة حوران فأرسل ولدي اخيه احمد وشويمي الى الشام وهما كالبدرين الكاملين لهما جمال مفرط فسار شويمي الى حماة ليجتمع مع الامير شديد امير الحيار فاصابه وباء الطاعون فادركته الوفاه في جانب غوطة دمشق في قرية قبر الست واما احمد فذهب الى الشام الى عند كنعان بلوكباشي فاصابه ايضاً وباء الطاعون ومات بعد اخيه بيوم واحد ودفن احمد في دمشق، ثم غلب رشيد عمرو وكسره في واقعه بالقرب من قرية جبا من نواحي حوران وكان الامير حمدان بن قانصوه امير بلاد عجلون مع عمرو والامير ناصر الفحيلي من امراء ال مري مع رشيد بن سلامه السردي ولحق الامير ناصر بالاحير حمدان بعد هروبه فقال له: الى اين يا فلاح الى اين يا حضري قف حتى ادركك فهرب لا يلوي على شيء ونهب مال عمرو ومال ابن قانصوه الذين هربوا الى الامير فخر الدين بن معن امير لواء صفد. 
والشيخ عمرو بن جبر السقري شيخ بدو المفارجة تحالف مع الامير فخر الدين المعني الثاني وتنازع مع الشيخ رشيد شيخ بدو السردية على زعامة حوران وتوفي سنة "1030هـ-1620م" ودفن بجنين وفي اواخر القرن السابع عشر اشتهر منهم امير حوران الشيخ حمد بن رشيد الذي قتل في العراق عام "1090هـ-1679م" وهو من ابناء رشيد بن سلامة - شيخ عشائر السردية، وفي بداية القرن الثامن عشر الميلادي اشتهر من عشائر السردية الزعيم البدوي كليب شيخ عشائر السردية وشيخ البلاد الحورانية وشيخ عرب بلاد الشام وقد قتل على يد نصوح باشا والي دمشق في سنة "1708م-1709م". 
ويعتبر السردية سليل تلك العائلة العريقة بامجادها في حوران كما يعتبر الصقر في بيسان هم ابناء عمومة عشائر السردية وينحدرون ايضاً من قبيلة المفارجة من بني لام.
وجاء في كتاب درر الفوائد المنظمة للجزيري انه في عام "897هـ-1491م" وعند وصول الحج المصري الى العقبة خرج عليهم بنو لام ونهبوهم، وعام "908هـ-1502م" خرج عربان بنو لام وبنو عقبة وبنو عطية على الحج المصري وجماعات لا تحصى يطلبون الغنيمة وقيل ان معهم اربعة الاف قوس ما عدا الخيالة والمشاة ووقفوا للحجاج وارادوا ان ينهبوهم فتوجه اليهم جماعة من الحجاج ومنهم تاجر كان بينه وبين العربان معاملة ومعرفة فوقع الصلح بينهم. 
يتضح لنا ان بني لام في تحركهم للشمال من الجزيره العربية كانت منازلهم قريبة من طرق الحج المصري والشامي وهذا السبب هو الذي دفع احد طوائف بني لام والتي تسمى المفارجة بالاستمرار بالاتجاه شمالاً الى شرق الاردن وذلك لضعف سلطة المماليك والعثمانيين عليها واستمر اعتدائهم على قافلة الحجاج طمعاً بالصر وبالغنائم التي ترافق هذه القافلة، ففي عام "926هـ-1519م" تعرض للحجاج في تلك السنة سلامة بن فواز والمعروف بجغيمان شيخ بني لام المفارجة - وهو شيخ عشائر السردية من المفارجة - ومعه من العربان نحو عشرة الاف وكان ذلك بالقرب من الازلام، ومن تلك السنة عينت السلطنة لسلامة بن فواز في كل سنة الف دينار راتباً له ولاولاده من بعده ليكف عن الركب المصري وليكون من حراسه ولقد ضمنه صهره الشيخ عمرو بن عمر بن داود امير بني عقبة وجعله وكيلاً عنه في قبض ذلك واستمر الامر الى ان توفي ثم صارت لاولادة من بعده. 
ولقد ذكر الجزيري طوائف عربان "بني لام المفارجة" وهم:
ال سليم وهم ال بيت العمر، وال محمود، وال سالم، وال قني منهم ال فوازن وال حسن، وال عياض، وال صقر منهم ال دغمان، وال شيهان وال طليحه، وال فيبين منهم ال سهيل، وال زيان، وال حماد، وال مسعود، وال واصل، وال واجد، وبنو لام غير هؤلاء كثيرون وطوائفهم متعددة ودربهم الشام. 
ويبدو ان المفارجة بعد ان عينت السلطنة لشيخهم سلامة بن فواز في كل سنة الف دينار راتباً له ولاولادة من بعده ليكف عن قافلة الحج المصري وليكون من حراسه قد تركوا فعلاً التعرض لقافلة الحج المصري وبدأو التعرض لقافلة الحج الشامي طمعاً في المزيد من الغنائم والتي تعتبر مورداً اساسياً لهم ودخلاً سنوياً ثابتاً يؤمن لهم القوة والسيطرة والنفوذ على تلك المنطقة وكلما ازداد نفوذهم وقوتهم وحلفاؤهم اتجهوا شمالاً حتى وصلوا الى حوران واستطاعوا فرض سيطرتهم عليها وعلى الجولان والبلقاء وعجلون كما سنبين لاحقاً.
ولقد تحالفت عشائر السردية مع بنو عقيل وذلك في القرن السادس عشر والسابع عشر الميلادي وبنو عقيل بطن من عامر بن صعصعه من قيس بن عيلان العدنانية، وهم بنو عقيل بن كعب بن ربيعة بن عامر بن صعصعه بن معاوية بن بكر بن هوازن بن منصور بن عكرمه بن خصفه بن قيس بن عيلان كانت مساكنهم بالبحرين ثم ساروا الى العراق وملكوا الكوفة والبلاد الفراتية وتغلبوا على الجزيرة والموصل وملكوا تلك البلاد وبقيت المملكة بأيديهم حتى غلبهم عليها الملوك السلجوقيون. 
ولقد جاء الى حوارن من بنو عقيل "بنو المقلد" الذين عرفوا بهذا الاسم وكانت لهم امارة في الموصل واخذها منهم السلاجقة وعاد معضهم للبحرين - الاحساء والبحرين - وتحرك جزء منهم الى حوران ولقد كانت لهم ناحية في حوران في القرن السادس عشر الميلادي تعرف بناحية بني المقلد. 
وقاموا بالتحالف مع عشائر السردية واختلطوا معهم حيث قاموا في عام "1757م-1171هـ" بمهاجمة قافلة الحج بمشاركة السردية بفرعيها بنو كليب وبنو عقيل. 
حيث نلاحظ انه في تلك الفترة يقسم المؤرخون السردية الى فرعين رئيسين هما بنو كليب وبنو عقيل، .
وبنو المسيب هم امراء بني عقيل وينسبون الى ابو المكارم مسلم بن ابي المعالي قريش بن ابي كامل بركة بن ابي المنيع قراوش بن ابي الزواد محمد بن المسيب امير بن عقيل وينعت بعض المؤرخين هذه الاسرة ببني المقلد نسبة الى جد المسيب فهو رافع بن المقلد

سوف نبين اليوم اقسام قبيلة السردية ومواطنها اليوم:
حيث تقطن السردية اليوم في الجزء الاردني من حوران وتسمى البادية الشمالية 
وتقع في شمال المملكة الاردنية الهاشمية حيث يقطن القسم الاكبر من القبيلة وهناك 
من لقبيلة موجود في الجزيرة العربية ويقطن السردية في محافظة المفرق في البادية منها 
ويقطنون في خمس قرى وهي صبحا وصبحية وسبع صير والحرارة والزملة حيث تم استقرار
القبيلة في بداية هذا القرن بعد اشتراكهم في الثورة العربية الكبرى وذهاب وفد منهم الى العقبة ثم الى الازرق لمقابلة قواد الثورة
من الاشراف ولقد ساهمت القبيلة بالثوره بقيادة خلف الجنازة وغالب الكنج وثلة من فرسان عشيرة السردية نذكر منهم موسى العون
والذي تناول الشريف على طعام الغداء في بيته وفنخير الفواز وعيد الدبيس وعايد الدبيس وجاء ذلك في التاريخ العسكري للثوره 
العربية الكبرى لمؤلفه بكر خازر المجالي 1995 ص 404 وفي كتاب مذكراتي عن الثورة العربية لمؤلفه فائز الغصين الجزء الثاني
ص 514 - 518 حيث قامو بتفجير خط سكة الحديد وساهموا بقطع الامدادات عن الاتراك ويجدر بالذ كر ان السردية بقيادة خلف الجنازة
قد دخلوا الى دمشق مع جيش الثورة العربية الكبرى وجاء ذلك في كتاب عشائر الشام احمد وصفي زكريا ص 416 - 418
كما ساهم السردية في ثورة حوران ضد الاحتلال الفرنسي لسوريا بقيادة خلف الجنازة وممن ذكر في مذكرات سلطان باشا الاطرش
من وجهاء البادية الذين شاركوه عايد الدبيس السرديه وفارس القطعان السرديه كما شارك السردية في جيش الانقاذ الذي تشكل في 
عام 1948 لمقاومة اليهود في فلسطين ولقدذكر لي المرحوم حمد فنطول العون السردية ان ممن شارك من السردية :
سعود الفواز - رافع الفواز - غصاب الزيادنه - عفاش القطعان - عايد المدارمه - محمد فنطول العون - ذوقان العون - هطبول العون
غصن الدبيس - وقد استشهد منهم مطيلق العون - نمر الدلماز - سالم عساكر الطلي 
كما شارك السرديه في حروب 48 - 67 - 68 - 73 - ضد العدو الصهيوني وكان الشهيد الاردني فهد دوجان السردية من اول 
الشهداء سقوطا وكان ذلك في 2 - 2 - 1948 ولقد استشد ايضا في تلك الحروب من قبيلة السردية العديد منهم :
ملازم عبد الله فلاح السردية 1948 وكان بطلا مغوارا

مبارك عبدالله الزومان السرديه 1948 
قطيفان مرجي وراد السرديه 1948 
محمد سلامة خالد السرديه 1967 
مسهوج هطبول العون السردية 1967
نايل مليح سليمان 1968
طايل محمد هدهود 1968
ومن ابطال حرب الكرامة النائب محمد حنيان العون السردية والذي كتب عنه الكثير وعن بطولته كما شارك النائب عن بدو الشمال الان 
ظاهر الفواز السردية في حرب 73 حيث كان ملازما واصيب في تلك الحرب 
كما ان للسردية شهداء الواجب 
منهم العريف خالد صالح السردية
ورائد صبح المريان السرديه
المرشح الطيار محمد عواد نهاب الدلماز السرديه

تنقسم السرديه الان الى العشائر التاليه :
الفواز ونقسمون الى الظاهر والمحمد والواكد والحسن
الشبانه(في المفرق - ثغرة الجب )وكانو شيوخ السرديه
الشبيكه وينقسمون الى المسيب والدلماز والمريان والصريخات 
وينقسم المسيب الى المسيب - الدبيس - الدوجان
العون ونقسم العون الى العليان - الفضيل - الصعاديه - ادراويش

القطعان - امنيزل - المدارمه - الفروخ - البقوم - الذبان - المخاريز - الزيادنه - القوادره - الشبيل - راع النويقه - المعيط - الحويديين - 
الزماميخ - المرهي - الزواهي - الموالي - الربعات - البخيت - العزيز - البكار - الغدير - المتعان - العنادلة وغيرهم

ويتبع السردية :
ال مهيار في السلط
ال شما في صفد
البري في المنصورة
التبينات في المفرق
السرادين في في فلسطين
الشبانه

تعتبر نخوة السردية بالملمات والغزو 0000 القنوه
وهي النخوه التي تجمعهم جميعا بجميع عشائرهم وافخاذهم
وهناك نخوات اخرى لكل عشيرة وفخذ خاصة به
راع الحيزا 0000 هي نخوة الفواز شيوخ مشايخ السردية
راع العليا 0000 هي نخوة الدبيس من السردية
راع العوجا 000 هي نخوة العون من السردية
وهناك نخاوي اخرى لكل عشيرة 
ولقد كان متعب القنج والذي يعتبر من اعظم واشجع شيوخ السرديه في القرن
التاسع عشر والذي يعتبره المؤرخين من اشجع الرجال في عصره
ينتخي باخو ذيبه وهي شقيقته
هذا ما لدي واذا عندك معلومات اخي زودني بها
والسلام

اضافه اخواني وهي ان الحيزا كانت ناقه لمتعب القنج :

تعتبر اللهجة السردية والتي بدأت بالانقراض شيئا فشيئا غريبة 
على هذه الديار ولقد كان يتكلم بها اجدادنا ولقد عاصرت جدي واعمامي
الكبار بالسن وهم يتكلمون بها
حيث تقلب الجيم ياء فيقال
اليمل بدلا من الجمل
والريل بدلا من الرجل
والنعية بدلا من النعجة
والحير بدلا من الحجر
وغيرها ويتلم بهذه اللغة بالاضافة للسردية العيسى
ويتم هنا ابدال الجيم ياء
وعلى ما اعرف ان الابدال شائع بالجزيرة

----------


## جمر الغضى

توضيـــــــــــــــــح  
الشبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــانه كانو شيوخ السرديه ويعرف ذلك جميع السرديه  وهم يسكنون في ثغرة الجب -المفرق

----------


## جمر الغضى

حدثني جدي البارحه عن الشبانه وقال لي الشبانه هم اصل السرديه ولكنهم الان عند خوالهم البدارين في ثغرة الجب

----------


## السردي

اولا نشكر الاخت احساس المطر على الموضوع بارك الله فيكي 

اما الاخ جمر الغضى فمعلوماتك خاطئة وغير صحيح 

وهي عجيبه ما دام الشبانه هم اصل السردية كيف اصبحوا 

بضعة بيوت عند خوالهم البدارين 

هذا الكلام غير صحيح وكل الاحترام للشبانه فهم عشيرة من عشائر السرديه لهم كل احترام 

سوف اكتب هنا على مراحل تاريخ السردية في حوران على حلقات

----------


## غير مسجل

كلام غير مقنع

----------


## ابن الزينات

السردية شيوخ واصحاب الاصل الطيب يضرب المثل بكرمهم وجودهم

----------


## غير مسجل

مشكوره على الموضوع المتميز بس في افخاذ من عشيره السرديه لم يتم ذكرها 
وشكراً

----------

